# Sound fürs Wohnzimmer



## Plattenfan (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

ich möchte jetzt meinem Wohnzimmer eine Soundanlage verpassen  Ich weiß nur noch nicht was und deshalb frage ich euch  soll ich mir einen Plattenspieler mit der dementsprechenden Anlage oder ein "normale" Anlage anschaffen? 

 

Bitte um eure Meinungen!!

 

Gruß


----------



## Maladin (8. Juli 2016)

Es gibt viele Anbieter und Forenmitglieder haben bestimmt immer einen Tipp, den sie per PN weitergeben. Werbung ist hier nicht so gern gesehen. Ich habe den Link entfernt.

 

Fragen dazu kannst du mir jederzeit per PN zukommen lassen.

 

/wink mala


----------

